
Endohumans- App that revolutionizes fitness gaming – Indiegogo - megahz
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/endohumans-app-that-revolutionizes-fitness-gaming/x/10101885
======
megahz
Guys check this out, if you can please support us!

A seemingly common app that tracks your runs soon turns out to be the
beginning of a great adventure

The IDEA Smartphones and fitness bands and fitness trackers are all over the
place as technology companies have quickly realised that there is a large
interest and market for such products. The release of countless fitness bands
and smartwatches as well as the upcoming Apple Watch have increased the hype
and momentum.

